# New Pics - cutting



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

New pics April 2010 After cutting 1 month


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice, looking pretty lean mate!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Someone that actually poses worse than me lol. On the back picture try placing your hands on your sides and spread those wings lol. And on the first pic lift your arms up more. Good progress mate.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

and I thought i had the posing down....... thanks


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

My newest pics... did 4 weeks incl prohormones Wt 94 kg, I am unsure of my body fat percentage


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

big diifference.

in how long?


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Between top and bottom

4-5 weeks

Keep in mind though.. cutting I did a very low carb diet and lost a lot of water which I quickly put back on


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

That's a much better picture mate. Looking good. 20kg more than me lol


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks!

I took your advice on the posing.... hehehe


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think youve got a wonky shoulder just like me?


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Why do you reckon? Occasionally my right shoulder gives me problems but not very often at all. If you want to pvt message me about your shoulder you can (I am a physiotherapist ...)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

in your double bicep pose your arms dont look symetrical.

on your pics i guessed the left one(the right one as i look at the pic-dunno if the picture has mirrored itself back to front..)

it might just be you arent holding your arms straight lol, but i thought i be a smart arse and ask :becky:

you sir most definetly have PM.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

you a smart ass

never...... hehehe


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

New Pics cutting

I have to double check my Current weight.... mid 80s I think and I do not know my body fat percentage


----------



## Bhoy-Wonder (May 21, 2010)

Looking good bud


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Good stuff mate great quads


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

New pics.... still cutting


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking great, lats are looking good mate, keep it up


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Comming along well mate.

Well done on the progress


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks! working hard at it


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Full length pic


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like you have lost lots of weight mate, tidy your bloody house will ya


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

good work buddy! gives me the inspiration to stick at it:clap2:


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks!

and its nice my house (though my room is just as bad....)


----------

